# Red Top Hongi?



## stepht (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi-

Is this guy a red top hongi? Sorry first pic is blurry. Nice darker blue coloring on body now. Thanks!


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

Male Metriaclima Greshakei


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

+1


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually I think that may be a Hongi.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

The head shape, lack of distinct barring, and lack of orange on his chin make me think greshakei, but the black stripe on his anal fin looks like hongi. Could you try to get a better pic?


----------



## stepht (Apr 1, 2012)

I will get a better pic today. He is actually quite dark in color and has not grown much in a month.


----------



## stepht (Apr 1, 2012)

Here are some new pics. I call him Inky :wink:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Labidochromis "Hongi".

The smaller mouth. The faint upper barring. The black line in the lower fins. Purple color.

Does seem a male who could be quite nice.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

noki said:


> Labidochromis "Hongi".
> 
> The smaller mouth. The faint upper barring. The black line in the lower fins. Purple color.
> 
> Does seem a male who could be quite nice.


+1
But red top Hongi is just a name given by some dealers. You need location to know what you have.
They can be line bred and colour fed to become a very red and not just red top top :wink:
For sure you have a case of overselling a regular hongi as something special. :lol:










Though my guess its more http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1911
than http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=727

And a good one at that.
And for sure no Metriaclima in there at all.
Barring is mood dependant mouth shape far more important.
Once you have the genus then go for species and variant folks.

All the best James


----------



## stepht (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks. I really like him--he has a great personality. Was relatively cheap too, so I guess I made out okay. I like his deep purple color. he is currently camped out in a cave defending his area. I thought he was some sort of Hongi rather than a Metriaclima


----------



## mathew-joe (Sep 6, 2011)

noki said:


> Labidochromis "Hongi".
> 
> The smaller mouth. The faint upper barring. The black line in the lower fins. Purple color.
> 
> Does seem a male who could be quite nice.


I agree, with the black barred anal fin and the red forehead, although not always in full colour my Labidochromis sp. "hongi island red top" looks the same. The females are more of a brown colour

heres a picture of mine for comparison http://s1058.photobucket.com/albums/t41 ... 2_0456.jpg


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> All the best James


That picture looks like a Labidochromis sp. "Photoshop" to me.


----------



## stepht (Apr 1, 2012)

me too


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

StructureGuy said:


> 24Tropheus said:
> 
> 
> > All the best James
> ...


lol


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Seems they are line bred and colour fed astaxanthin and shrimp.
But for sure check it out yourself.
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopi ... =6&t=13403
Should be able to find her u-tube videos too.
Far harder to photoshop. :wink:

All the best James


----------

